# Forum Question



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Just curious, where can I pick up an Avatar for this site?


----------



## 20796 (Jun 10, 2005)

Click the box 'Go' in the top left corner,My Space, Profile, Edit Profile, Edit avatar.


----------

